# Anybody tried these dog pee systems?



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a problem in the winter with one of my dogs peeing in the kitchen. I guess I can understand sort of that he doesn't want to go outside when its 30 below. However, if he is going to bark all night to get out of his crate, I would rather try something like this

https://www.petzoompetpark.com/?MID=610436

I am wondering if anyone has tried them. I did try those pee pads some years ago but he had no idea what they were for. I even tried wiping up the pee with one - still he used it as a bed!

If you have used them - do you have any suggestions as to how I would teach an older dog that these are for peeing on?

I am hoping that if I put the pad down where he usually pees - he will get the message! I might try them on the deck in the daytime because my dogs will pee on the deck if there is snow there - but not if the deck is clear - they obviously like to pee on "something".


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I still put my dogs out when it's cold. It was 10 below with the windchill a few weeks ago, I still put my dogs outside. Even Brutus has learned that as soon as they pee, they can come back inside. I just watch them from the door and open the door as soon as they finish to let them back in.


----------



## poopegifts (Jan 20, 2010)

I've tried these:

The Pet Loo Indoor Yard Training System for Dogs
Potty Patch - As Seen on TV

The Pet Loo was worth the extra money, but I do have large dogs. I would imagine the Potty Patch would only be worth it for small dogs or puppies.


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

My oldest shih-tzu, Mickey is, and always has been, very unpredictable. He does go outside all the time in any kind of weather. However, over the weekend he barked for three hours in his crate and so in order to get some sleep, I am letting him sleep at night without putting him in a crate. 

He will go for days and sometimes week without peeing in the house at night, and then he will have nights when he pees on the kitchen floor. So I thought, for $29 I would get one of these pee systems and stick it on the kitchen floor so that if this happens to be one of the nights when he decides to pee -- he will go on the "grass".


----------



## RangerMom (Aug 3, 2009)

I've had great success by building my own device to use out on the apartment balcony. Just the lid to a big Rubbermaid storage bin with a metal grid shelf (for draining) holding up a piece of artificial turf cut to size. Less than $20 worth of parts. To train my dog, I just started taking him onto it when he would normally need to pee and before long he figured it out. Now I don't have to worry about bundling up and going down the elevator and outside far enough away from the front door of the building and waiting for him to finish in the middle of a snowstorm.

I do use the puppy pads too but would much rather have the mess be outside. Luckily my dog doesn't seem to get confused easily - he is fine with any method we use and doesn't have accidents.

I have also attached the button for a wireless doorbell to the floor by the balcony door and am working to teach him to step on it when he needs to go out.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I haven't used it but I heard the pee isn't as easy to clean up as it looks. Apparently it leaks out sometimes and doesn't soak to the bottom other times. It does get a little stinky.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

sorry, but anything that LETS my dog think its ok to pee/poop in the house is wrong by me, not to mention unsanitary. your dog its 100% trained if its still going in the house. i would keep on training and put that dog out to go to the bathroom regularly. doesnt matter how cold it is out, theyre dogs, they will go and come back in. if you let them go in the house then your problem is never really solved. not to mention do you really want that stink in your house all the time? not fun if you have company over.... because even if you get "used to it" you know, where you just dont smell it anymore because its always there, your company WILL smell it the moment they come in.


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, there are extenuating circumstances to this. Mickey is a law unto himself. He used to sleep in a wire kennel at night. Then all of a sudden he started barking. I mean three solid hours of barking two nights running. I am sure there are some people who would just put up with it. I am not one of those people!!

I THINK it might be that I threw out the bed from inside the wire crate and he didn't like sleeping on a thin blanket. But I really have no idea. He will sleep in the crate again now since I put another bed in there. BUT if I put him in the crate before I go to bed, he will bark and bark and bark . . . So I tend to leave him out. My husband is SUPPOSED to put him in the crate before he goes to bed as he always goes to bed later than I do. Well, you know what men are like -- half the time he forgets and he says he couldn't see him and thought he was in his crate . . . 

So while I am sleeping, Mickey goes and pees on the kitchen floor. To prevent this, I bought one of those fake grass things. It hasn't arrived yet.I would obviously prefer that he didn't pee in the house. Once spring comes he will stop. Its just in the winter he does it. 

I did try pee pads which I happened to have in the cupboard. If I put the pee pad where he usually pees -- he pees somewhere else!!!

I think I really need to train my husband better but I think that might be a lost cause!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

ah ah, thats where your mistake is. instead of training the dog, you want to have the people trained to suit its "needs". 

if your dog is peeing on the floor at night, hes not housebroke. and its not because of what time of year it is. its that your dog is flat out not trained. go back, start over. get on the training. is this something you want to go on with the rest of your dogs life? probably not. get it trained in there now.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> if your dog is peeing on the floor at night, hes not housebroke. and its not because of what time of year it is. its that your dog is flat out not trained. go back, start over.


Personally I disagree. Strauss is completely housebroken, but he's had accidents in the house.

Why?

He was sick. And nobody was home to keep an eye on him.

This dog is also an opportunist. He's housebroken just fine, but he's learned if he just holds it long enough they won't make him stay out in the cold and he can come in and pee where it's warm when nobody is looking.

The other problem is that Purley admitted she doesn't want to deal with his barking in the crate. So what happens? He's left loose and he has the opportunity to pee on the floor...so he does.

Nothing in this says to me that the dog ISN'T housebroken...just that he chooses not to go outside when it's too cold. Dogs do reason to a degree...and Mickey is smart enough to reason he can do what he wants if given that opportunity.


----------



## Luce (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't see what's wrong with having an inside potty for occasional use by your dog. People keeps kitty litter trays inside and no one whinges at them about being unhygienic. As far as I'm concerned, if you clean it each time they use it, and they're not using it all the time, I can't see the problem. Let me know what works for you! I'm in a similar situation, but I'm going to try using a pee-pen first (i.e. get him used to peeing in one area, seeing as he doesn't seem to be learning to pee on a pad). Good luck!


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

It just happens that we live where there is a load of snow and the weather can be 30 below. None of my dogs really likes going out when its this cold - and its this cold from December to March often. Once it "warms up" to about 9 or 10 below, they will go out and wander around and they don't mind that. 

Also, I have heard from lots of experienced dog breeders and owners that little dogs are far harder to train than big dogs. My Golden was as happy in the cold as she was during summer. I have friends with two Papillons and they say the same thing - we know about peeing in the house in winter. I guess we should live somewhere warmer!!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Xeph- being sick is one thing. when my Lexi gets sick, she cant hold it, and goes in the house. i can understand that- i know what its like to be sick and have to goooo!!!! 



Luce said:


> People keeps kitty litter trays inside and no one whinges at them about being unhygienic.


i dont, because my cats are indoor/outdoor cats. the reason people have them is because their cats are kept strictly indoors, which is a totally different circumstance. 

well maybe its just me then, but a housebroke dog doesnt just go when it has the "opprotunity". if you leave the dog too long without taking it out and it goes, thats your fault. if its sick and cant hold it, thats no ones fault. if it goes when it gets the chance, thats not housebroke.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

My dogs have learned that if/when they go outside, their ticket back inside is to pee. I've even managed to train Brutus that this is the case. I don't care how cold it is. I will wait inside and stare them down. The second they finish peeing, the door opens for them.


----------

